# One website won't load



## Tyrone Jackson (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,

For some reason I can't load one website in particular (don't know if I can post the address, wouldn't want this to look like spam ).

It just keeps loading indefinitely and the page doesn't appear. I have tried leaving it loading for a lengthy period and no error message appears, it just loads and loads to no avail.

This started two days ago. Yesterday, the problem somehow fixed itself and I could access the site again. Today, it's doing the same thing.

I have asked others and I know the site is up. It's just not working for me.

Cached pages from that website on google do not load either.

I have tried unplugging my modem and plugging it back in, with no luck. I have also tried emptying my browser's cache, and also using another browser, but still no dice.

The website doesn't respond to ping (all packets are lost).

Can anybody help?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try another browser and see if it is a browser thing or something else. Any chance you could have been banned from the site???


----------



## Tyrone Jackson (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes I tried another browser and it's the same.

I know I haven't been banned (not that there would be any reason for it) since I could access the website inbetween the two problematic periods.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

go into safemode with network and see if you can access it. If you are still unable, you need to contact the website to make sure you have not been banned accidently. Sometimes there could be a general ip ban that catches the innocent.


----------



## Tyrone Jackson (Aug 29, 2010)

I have tried safe mode with network but unfortunately I'm unable to get it to work. The computer doesn't find my modem, and I have no idea how to get it to find it. So I couldn't go online at all.

I'll contact the website but I really doubt I have been banned, even accidentally, since I could access the site between the two problematic periods. I can't imagine the ban lifting itself and then reappearing the next day.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you ping the website?


----------



## Tyrone Jackson (Aug 29, 2010)

Nope - I only get lost packets.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you post the URL, we can suggest additional tests.


----------



## Tyrone Jackson (Aug 29, 2010)

www.myth-weavers.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

TRACERT myth-weavers.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

